# High CPU load while copying files

## marv_

hello,

I'm experiencing high cpu loads while Im copying files between HDDs.

The speed is around 60MB/s and cpu goes near 100% utilization and system behaves incredibly slow.

I have Core2duo E6320, Intel DG965RY with 6GB ram 

Gentoo x86

disks connected to integrated controller (ICH8) and some to rr2310 controller (doing raid5)

it doesnt matter between which disks i copy the files.

but when i copy files through FTP, im getting around 40MB/s and cpu is utilized to ~10%.

I was running kernel 2.6.29 and upgraded to 2.6.36, but problem is still there  :Sad: 

if anyone know why this is happening, please let me know.

link to my 2.6.36 config> here

marv

----------

## audiodef

I don't know a lot about this, but I have a Phenom II x6, 8 GB RAM, and I still get a fairly high CPU usage when copying files between disks. So I'm pretty sure it's not just you and that nothing is "wrong" with your system.

----------

## Art Vandalay

i'm thinking i have a similar problem....

for example when i copy a file (like a 1gb avi file) to another pc in my home via nfs, my desktop comes to a grinding halt until the copy process is finished.

it seems to have been around for the past 15 or so kernels...ie above 2.6.20 and above...i can never ever recall having this issue in the past no matter how much i threw at the desktop (ie copying, compiling etc at the same time).

but having said that i'm unable to determine if it is the kernel or kde at fault here...it is like my desktop just doesn't like multi tasking anymore.

using kernel 2.6.36, kde 4.6, with a intel quad core i6 x64

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.9.39 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.13-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_930_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 

----------

## aCOSwt

+1

Running gentoo-sources 2.6.34-r12 + Kde 4.4.5 :

- Kde's system monitor graphs show one of my two cores going to 100%

- While... the process-table tab hardly shows half a dozen processes at 2% max   :Confused: 

Well... could have to do with the facts that :

- I am using the noop I/O scheduler

- I get hard disks with considerable-for-me amount of on-board cache

----------

## Art Vandalay

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Kde's system monitor graphs show one of my two cores going to 100%
> 
> - While... the process-table tab hardly shows half a dozen processes at 2% max  :? 
> ...

 

yep, that's pretty much what i'm seeing

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Art Vandalay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...i'm unable to determine if it is the kernel or kde at fault here...
> 
>  *aCOSwt wrote:*   
> ...

 

Well then, if cpu history graph does not reflect the process-table we can deduce that either the monitoring tool is broken, or... it's kernel's fault !

----------

## bobspencer123

you might want to try changing the default scheduler as see if that helps per  this post on linuxquestions 

----------

